
A closer look at the Java 11 HTTP Client - based2
https://golb.hplar.ch/2019/01/java-11-http-client.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/fgty65/a_closer_look_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/fgty65/a_closer_look_at_the_java_11_http_client/)

